# prevent paint from sticking to mounted hardware



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

talc, baby powder?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It might sound ridiculous, but it works.

Before mounting your hardware again, spray some of that non-stick cooking spray on the items mounting surface, let it dry a bit.

Then mount it, and the next time it is removed it just falls away after the screws are removed.

ED


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Tell us more about your painting. Was it paint and primer in one? Did you prime? It really doesn't look like any primer. Takes paint longer to cure than to dry. If you did prime it didn't stick to the wall. So did you clean the drywall really good. Was this new drywall or did you paint over previous paint?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I expect what happened on that curtain rod is that someone mounted the curtain rod too soon after painting, when the paint film was still coalescing.

(Latex paints go through a period where they are very soft and sticky as film formation takes place. If someone sticks something to the soft sticky paint it'll stick well to that something, and you won't be able to pull that something off without pulling off a hunk of paint.)

If it were me, I would use a hair dryer to get the hardware nice and hot, and then slipping a putty knife between the hardware and the paint to pry it off the softened paint.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In 28 years of installing window treatments I removed a lot of old brackets to install the new. Only in a few older homes which I assume were painted with oil did they come off clean. They always took some paint when mounted on walls, usually the entire footprint.

If there is a proven solution I would love to hear it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A gasket made of parchment paper.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

a agree with ToolSeeker. Paint can take a long time to reach final hardness, even longer than to dry or to be paintable for a second coat


----------

